# This is how to cast a 525 mag!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if you want to waste money on line and burn your thumb  

I got a little over confident and set a new personal record for the worst blow up ever!!!!

blow up 1 
blow up 2


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if the magnets are set right,you should not have to thumb it.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i started with the magnets on 8 then 7-6-5, 4 is the one that did me in. i dont think there is anyone that can throw it on 4 without thumbing it because it still needs a brake of some sort. 

ps.i was throwing 8 in a tennis ball.

pps. every time i dropped the magnet setting 1 click i would gain about 20ft on my cast. I thought i could keep it under controll?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Do you?*

have the original magnets or the HO upgrade.

Makes a world of difference, with the upgrade I can turn the mag setting down to 2 (1 if conditions are right) and don't get so much as a hint of blow up - When tossing into the lake.

If tossing on a practice field yes you will need to thumb the reel down as the tennis ball approaches the ground.

Question, is your blow up happening during the cast or at the end of it?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

iv got the new ho mags in the mail but i am using the stock ones now. i thought the ho magnets were just bigger mags? if thats the case yes you might be able to set them to 2or3 but thats only because there is a greater magnetic field. so a ho mag on 2 freespools like a stock mag on 7?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Not quite*

They aren't actually bigger magnets but more magnets piggybacked on the back of the originals.

I found that for me a setting of 4 gets unruly on the originals but on 2 with the upgrade(with practice) I get much better distance and smoother casts than on 4 with the original. For whatever reason the originals require better casting technique, and the reel seems to run a little uneven (speed wise) which leads to more birdnests with the original mags. 

Believe me once you try the upgrade you'll know what I'm talking about.

Good luck


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i sure hope so!!! and ill be sure to post my findings.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ripper, if your blowing up at the end of your cast its called overrun. when your weight hits the ground your spool is still turning. you have to learn to feel when it hits then stop it.

frank


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

also i found that a knobby side plate instead of the stock mags works better as you have better control with it then the slide. more room to work.

frank


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

where did u find a knobby sideplate?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

my blowups are always half way to the apex of my cast. id like to know just how much thumbing you guys are doing with the mags set on 4. i can cast all day with it set on 7 and 8 but i feel like its killing my distance.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont own a 525 but u could put a thicker oil in the bearings or.... i have never tried this with a standard 525 but in my sealine x with a magplate ive got red rf ,a slight knock and 2 mags,so once the bait starts flying and the original fluff is away i just turn the mags as far off as they will go and then the distance is greatly increased.with the 525 you could maybe(i have never used a slider only a knobby)set it on 7 or 8 and once the baittand lead are a ways away and the initial fluff is gone slide the mag slide forward so the breaking is decreased.this works for me with my reel


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Lip Ripper said:


> my blowups are always half way to the apex of my cast. id like to know just how much thumbing you guys are doing with the mags set on 4. i can cast all day with it set on 7 and 8 but i feel like its killing my distance.


Ripper, I only move mine to 7-8 with a stiff head wind. On 4 I usally dont touch the spool until the weight is about to hit the water.

One problem I found was I was over rotating ie the rod tip would end up at eye level and then I would pull it up causing a fluff in the middle of the cast. Still do it sometimes but have gotten better at holding rod tip at 45deg and no fluff. Not sure if thats what the deal is but something i've seen in my cast.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tricky stuff,this casting.even the pros get overruns at the end of the cast,sometimes.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

the fluff is my problem, i cant get it under controll
im also going to try and keep the rod tip from dipping down,(like c-dog said). and mabey some red rocket fuel. I would also like to know how far you guys are throwing just so i have something to compair to.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Punk burn...*

When you get a thumb burn the size of a quarter and can smell burning flesh, come see me!  

Some of my older reels (squidder comes to mind) took a real "educated thumb". These mag reels today are supposed to make casting a lot easier...

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Lip Ripper*

A couple of thoughts- how much line are you spooling on - suggestion if you are just practicing Only spool a bit more line than you know you will need. 

For example if you are estimating your tosses to go 100 yds, there is no need to spool on more than 150 yds. less line = less fluff, and less waste when you do have a bad blow up.

I also would suggest waiting until you have the HO mag upgrade installed before messing with different oil in the bearings. You want the spool under control , but not so much that it is limiting your distance.

I have not tried the tennis ball with weight thing, so I have no idea how far I could toss that type of setup. Rather than comparing yourself to someone elses distance, I would find out how far Your average cast is going and work on (gradually) increasing that. 

Having said that, I will tell you I generally toss 8& bait a little over 100 yds, 6& bait maybe 130 yds. I can hit a little over 170 yds (500+ feet) with a 150 gram tournament sinker. None of these distances are remarkable, when compared to the better casters out there. But as stated I only try to improve my own casting (in terms of both accuracy and distance)and don't worry too much about what somebody else can do distance wise.

I do think it's a good idea to get a casting lesson from somebody who knows what they are doing and can help you with technique. It doesn't make much sense to practice incorrectly and expect to improve. In fact ingraining bad habits can be detrimental to anyone's technique. 

Once you know HOW to practice, improvement will come , takes a lot of patience,and a ton of practice, the better you get the harder it becomes to improve on distance.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*One more thing*

not sure if that thumb burn was a burn or the shocker knot hitting your thumb. I always make sure the shocker knot is to the extreme side of the reel. As I am winding in line after a cast I wait for the telltale 'tick' of the shocker knot coming thru the top guide and then start winding the line to the side of the spool.

When I want to slow the reel down (as the weight is nearing the water), I use my thumb on the side of the exposed spool flange, never directly on the line itself. 

Having less than a completely filled spool on the reel will expose more of the reel flange, making it easier to apply you thumb to just the side of the spool, without contacting the line.

I keep my shocker knot to the opposite side flange of the one I use my thumb on. 

Since I'm left handed I put the knot to the left side of the reel and use my thumb on the right side of the spool- although that is simply my preference

Hope this helps


----------



## nuffintodo (Sep 22, 2005)

*Just an Idea*

I currently don't own a casting rod, so I don't know if this idea will help you out. But for my spinning rods, I have been putting a strip of duct tape on my index finger lately because I cut myself up pretty badly on one of my trips out to PLO. Maybe putting some tape on your thumb will prevent future burns while still maintaining some sensitivity on your thumb to control the spool.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*nuffin*

good idea, I buy the leather finger guards and cut them in half so the top of my thumb is free to slow the reel, while the leather protects the rest of the thumb and allows better gripping of the reel during the initial cast.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> When you get a thumb burn the size of a quarter and can smell burning flesh, come see me!
> 
> Some of my older reels (squidder comes to mind) took a real "educated thumb". These mag reels today are supposed to make casting a lot easier...
> 
> Sandcrab


squidder definetly comes to mind..that was the first reel i learned to cast on i still got a couple of them


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

try adjusting your spool tension, a little more drag on the spool, it may be too loose and sloppy.

i got my knobby side plate from blackbeard. neil in the UK. he designed the 525 mag.

frank


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

im not clear of the advantages of a knobby side plate? do you have a picture? 
also this is a little off topic but is it ok to clean spool bearings with rubbing alcohol ? if not what can i use?


----------

